# Best cheap chain saw



## duckbill (Mar 30, 2014)

...if there is such a thing.

I need a new chain saw for around the house. My days of doing big jobs are over.  I just need one for light duty tree work.  So I'm not going to lay down the $300-400 on a good Still or Echo.
I'm basically looking at a Homelite or Poulan Pro. Any pros and cons of either?
I'm leaning toward the Homelite but would like to hear some opinions and experience


----------



## panfried0419 (Mar 30, 2014)

Poulan Pro here. Has lasted me for years!


----------



## badger (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm having a hard time with the "best" and "cheap" being used in the same sentence . 

That said, after a couple of experiences with Homelite equipment, I wouldn't use one if it was free. Not sure what the current Poulan stuff is like as the last Poulan chainsaw I had was bought about 25 years ago, and died about 5 years ago.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Mar 30, 2014)

I'd either buy Husqvarna :

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/category_logging+chain-saws+16in.-bar-chain-saws

OR

Joneserd, from tractor supply would be a step up from the 
 Other two choices. Same parent company as Husqvarna, and actually some of their professional saws are used in the logging industry.   

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/sto...k_cs%3AJonsered%26reg%3B&brandFacet=Jonsered®

Been there with "cheap " chainsaws and I wouldn't do it. Been using a Husqvarna '55 rancher for close to 20 years, still going strong, never had a problem.  Powerful and dependable.


----------



## MoonPie (Mar 30, 2014)

I've had a great run with the cheapest Echo's. Believe they are still around the $250 range. And think Stihl also has one in this price range. Poulan and I have never had a good relationship.


----------



## duckbill (Mar 30, 2014)

You guys are probably right. I should save a few more dollars and get a Husky or Echo.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 30, 2014)

There is no such animal.. My dad and I cut firewood for personal use.. I bought a stihl 029farm boss back in high school.. Graduated in 94.. He's been through 5 or 6 cheapos and mine's still gettin it did.. He probably could of bought three good un's for what he paid for all the others..plus.. They don't cut near as good.. Get a stihl


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 30, 2014)

I have a stihl, but to be honest, for light duty stuff around the house, I use my 3 1/2 horse electric as much as the stihl. It will cut anything the stihl will, just a tad slower on rpms.


----------



## rospaw (Mar 31, 2014)

Husky 240e with 16" bar New free shipping 189.99 and no sales tax

"Husqvarna Chain Saw 240e Tool-less 16" Bar & Chain X-Torq Smart Start Chainsaw"

item number : 271430160499 ebay



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Husqvarna-C...430160499?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item3f327f9073


----------



## MadMallard (Mar 31, 2014)

Nothing but a Stihl for me


----------



## The Longhunter (Mar 31, 2014)

I used to have some Poulans that were beasts.  Eventually got stolen.  I'd love to have my old bow saw back.

The big box Poulans are pure junk, more like toys.  Can't even get my saw guy to work on them.  I've tried them, they will work you to death, if they run.

Stihl for me.  Echo seems good.  Johnsonred seems good. I'd troll Craigslist.  A banged up Stihl is better than a new Poulan.


----------



## duckbill (Mar 31, 2014)

rospaw said:


> Husky 240e with 16" bar New free shipping 189.99 and no sales tax
> 
> "Husqvarna Chain Saw 240e Tool-less 16" Bar & Chain X-Torq Smart Start Chainsaw"
> 
> ...



That's a great deal!  I might have to pop for that one.
Thanks


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 31, 2014)

You could always go used.... Some good ones out there. Especially if you find my Husky Rancher 55....


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Mar 31, 2014)

Get a saw with around 40cc and 16 in bar for light duty.....

I have Stihl, Poulan. Husky and a monster of a Mcculloch, and they
are all good saws if maintained with proper gas/oil ratio and
a new plug every year......


----------



## scott stokes (Mar 31, 2014)

Stihl 170 is less than $200


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 1, 2014)

I've had a Poulan 2300 CVA, 18" bar for around 25-30 years now and it has worked very well.  I don't use it very often.  I have used it for more light weight projects over these years.

I am helping my neighbor and we are still working on clearing away limbs, trees etc from this latest ice storm fiasco.  I could not get my Poulan to crank recently and I found out what the problem was this weekend.  The fuel line was broken in half so it needed to be replaced.  I decided to get that done and also a new spark plug with a basic "tune-up" included.  This had never been completely serviced in the past because I never had any problems etc.

Fast forward, yesterday when I dropped off my saw for repair, I was told that it would be 4-6 weeks time due to the tremendous back-log on repair service.  I left it for repair BUT I knew that I can't wait for 4-6 weeks as I need another saw immediately.  So after checking several stores yesterday, I ended up buying another Poulan Pro 18", 42 CC, Model PP4218A from Lowes.  I paid $ 169 for it and I will be taking it out of the case later today and getting it ready for action.  I wanted at least a minimum 18" bar for my needs I found out that right now it is hard to find a lot of various brand models at any decent price especially due to the demand and back order problems.  Tractor Supply didn't have a single chainsaw in stock and said that it would be about 4 weeks before they got more in.  The shelves were fairly bare at most places yesterday and there were NO sales prices being offered currently either.  

I didn't see the need for me to pay such high prices for the Stihl or HusqVarna brands because I don't use a saw that often.  The prices on these brands were mostly from $300 upward, upwards and really upwards.  The Echo brand that I looked at had a Chinese or Japanese looking name on their product and was fairly high in price too.  I was surprised to see so much "plastic parts" being used nowadays compared to the original saws from many years ago. 

I am not sure if I will be pleased with my decision BUT I had to go with it under the circumstances.  At least in another 4-6 weeks, I will also have my original Poulan back as well.

This latest ice storm has wreaked havoc in the supply lines for most manufacturers so it is NOT a buyers market at all for now.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Apr 1, 2014)

I bought a small Homelite chain saw in an emergency back in 1995 when a tree fell in my yard during the big flood, plugging the small creek like a - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -.  

The chain tensioner broke right out of the box.  Then that chain saw ran like it would never stop for 18 years.  I cut down about a hundred trees with that thing.  It gave up the ghost last year with a vapor lock problem.  Still trying to get it to run.

But I bought a larger Stihl to replace it.


----------



## bilgerat (Apr 1, 2014)

I bought a husky 455 rancher a few years back and its a great saw .


----------



## duckbill (Apr 1, 2014)

I BOUGHT A STIHL!
Local shop gave me a great price on a MS180 (just over $200). 

Thanks for all the great input!


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 1, 2014)

For $180.00 plus tax you can get a Stihl MS170 with either a 14", or 16" bar. This little saw with a sharp chain will cut 4 - 10" logs about as fast as you can get set up.


----------



## duckbill (Apr 1, 2014)

Jake Allen said:


> For $180.00 plus tax you can get a Stihl MS170 with either a 14", or 16" bar. This little saw with a sharp chain will cut 4 - 10" logs about as fast as you can get set up.



At first I was leaning towards the 170. I could've bought it for $169. I bumped up to the 180 because it had the tool-less tensioner and slightly bigger motor. 
I ran it briefly this afternoon and it is a nice little machine.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Apr 1, 2014)

duckbill said:


> ...if there is such a thing.
> 
> I need a new chain saw for around the house. My days of doing big jobs are over.  I just need one for light duty tree work.  So I'm not going to lay down the $300-400 on a good Still or Echo.
> I'm basically looking at a Homelite or Poulan Pro. Any pros and cons of either?
> I'm leaning toward the Homelite but would like to hear some opinions and experience



I bought a poulan pro 20 3 years ago.  Had to large oaks split and fall.  It was powerful enough to cut the 12-14 inch limbs and get them down to a size I could pick them up with the tractor/loader in my avatar.  Two dump trucks of wood.  Then I had another tree taken down.  We use the poulan again to limb it and cut trunk into 6 ft peices. about a 24" tree.

I have used it since every deer season to get limbs out of roads and cut back brush in the deer woods.

It has been all the saw I need and have only had to replace the chain a couple of times mostly because we got into the dirt with it.

I would recommend it for homeowner use.  It ain't a stihl. I have used stihl and they are the Cadillac, but I don't drive a Cadillac either.


----------



## calibob1 (Apr 2, 2014)

One of the best things you can do with any saw is to buy the premixed gas. 92 octane, ethanol free,keeps the water out of the carb, good insurance.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Apr 2, 2014)

I bought a little Poulan Wood Snark 4 years ago. Hard as the devil for me to crank it but my yardman has put that sucker thru the wringer and back and she keeps going. Been in the shop once. I get the premix at Home Depot, have the chains sharpened for him one in a blue moon when he gets tired of sharpening them and may buy a new chain on occasion if I see a good deal. She keeps right on ticking. He just cleared a 1 acre lot of scrap trees (elm and sweetgum) that were anywhere from 2" to 10" in diameter. Little saw's cut some stuff way bigger than that. For a little 14" cheap Tractor Supply saw she's earned her keep and then some!


----------



## rospaw (Apr 2, 2014)

rospaw said:


> Husky 240e with 16" bar New free shipping 189.99 and no sales tax
> 
> "Husqvarna Chain Saw 240e Tool-less 16" Bar & Chain X-Torq Smart Start Chainsaw"
> 
> ...



Here is a even better deal
Husqvarna 440 18" 40.9cc 2.4hp 2 Cycle Gas Powered Chain Saw
retail $490.00 on sale 199.00 free shipping no tax! they have sold over a 1000 of them in the last 12 hrs. Hurry this deal will not last long.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Husqvarna-4...947129786?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item51b61439ba
item number 350947129786 ebay


----------



## 660griz (Apr 2, 2014)

duckbill said:


> ...if there is such a thing.
> 
> I need a new chain saw for around the house. My days of doing big jobs are over.  I just need one for light duty tree work.  So I'm not going to lay down the $300-400 on a good Still or Echo.
> I'm basically looking at a Homelite or Poulan Pro. Any pros and cons of either?
> I'm leaning toward the Homelite but would like to hear some opinions and experience



I have had a Homelite I got from Home Depot for about 10 years. Always works. It may sit in the shed for 2 years. I pull it out, and it starts. Never given me a problem.


----------



## duckbill (Apr 2, 2014)

calibob1 said:


> One of the best things you can do with any saw is to buy the premixed gas. 92 octane, ethanol free,keeps the water out of the carb, good insurance.



I'll second that!  I'm sick of tearing apart carbs


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Apr 2, 2014)

*Yep !*



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I've had a Poulan 2300 CVA, 18" bar for around 25-30 years now and it has worked very well.  I don't use it very often.  I have used it for more light weight projects over these years.
> 
> I am helping my neighbor and we are still working on clearing away limbs, trees etc from this latest ice storm fiasco.  I could not get my Poulan to crank recently and I found out what the problem was this weekend.  The fuel line was broken in half so it needed to be replaced.  I decided to get that done and also a new spark plug with a basic "tune-up" included.  This had never been completely serviced in the past because I never had any problems etc.
> 
> ...



I have two of these-one at the house and one at the camp-they start-run-cut-cheap-easy-Just what you need!  I run a file over the chain after each use and drain the gas mix out of it so as not to gum up the system.  Done lots of cutting at the camp with it.  Be sure the gas/oil ratio is right and keep bar oil in it, don't try to cut wire, steel or anything under water and you are good to go !


----------



## 660griz (Apr 4, 2014)

calibob1 said:


> One of the best things you can do with any saw is to buy the premixed gas. 92 octane, ethanol free,keeps the water out of the carb, good insurance.



I just use Sta-Bil or Seafoam in all my 'seasonal' engines. 
Never had ethanol related issues.


----------



## jwh525 (Apr 8, 2014)

It's Stihl for me!


----------



## riprap (Apr 8, 2014)

scott stokes said:


> Stihl 170 is less than $200



I just bought one for $179.00 at ace in Douglasville. 2 year warranty. Very light and for the occasional tree around the house or trimming limbs it is great. I would probably get one a little larger if I depended on one for firewood, but still going to be close to $200.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (May 19, 2014)

Really need to get a stihl or husky. Others are a waste of money.


----------



## one hogman (May 19, 2014)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Really need to get a stihl or husky. Others are a waste of money.



WHAT He Said


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (May 19, 2014)

Yep ! Sthil for me


----------



## Buck Nasty (May 20, 2014)

I have a Sthil MS170 and I am happy with it..... Handles all the hunting camp and shooting lane tasks nicely.


----------



## srb (May 21, 2014)

Stihl here,Anything outside  Used for many years!


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 22, 2014)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Really need to get a stihl or husky. Others are a waste of money.



Another vote!


----------



## papachaz (May 30, 2014)

rospaw said:


> Husky 240e with 16" bar New free shipping 189.99 and no sales tax
> 
> "Husqvarna Chain Saw 240e Tool-less 16" Bar & Chain X-Torq Smart Start Chainsaw"
> 
> ...


I cut firewood for years, my wife and I have always (up to this house) had a wood heater or fireplace. I sold enough on the side to pay for my wood and equipment.

I had a stihl 041 Farm Boss that I wore slap out, bought it at the pawn shop so no telling how old it was. I sold it and bought a brand new 041 Farm Boss. It was a total piece of crap. Multiple returns to the dealer but it never would run right. They wouldn't make it right, so I took it to a husky dealer and traded it in on a husky 61 and never looked back. Used that saw for 22 years......

the guy at Lost Mtn Power Supply in Hiram told me the cheaper huskies are now being made by poulan, so you might as well buy a poulan if you're going that cheap. 

He talked me into the echo 400c, got a hard shell carry case, a hat, a quart of bar oil and a bottle of 2 cycle mixing oil for $300. 

a few years ago, I bought two Husky 372XP with 24 inch bars. We'd had 10 acres cleared. Man, talk about a saw that will cut! but after I blew out my back, I couldn't handle it. sold one, gave the other to the son in law. but I needed something for around the house stuff, I can't get out and use it a lot, but for clearing up some limbs or trimming up stuff, the echo is lightweight, easy to handle and surprised me at how well it cuts


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jun 3, 2014)

*wont start*

My problem is that for saws that set for months in between uses, they don't want to start.
And I'm tired of pullin' on that string.

If I wanted a chainsaw for around my home's yard, I'd go with an electric one.  I think they're about $100 at places like Northern Tool or a similar place where they carry off-brand Chinese-made hand tools and power tools.

I have a cheap ($39) 18 volt cordless chainsaw with about a 10" bar, and it works great for most trees up to about 5" thick and also for rough-cutting lumber, even 4x4 deck posts.

Gas saws are a pain in the posterior if you don't keep them run regularly and filled with fresh 2-cycle fuel mix.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jun 3, 2014)

I just use a manual bowsaw for downed limbs and small tree cutting down.  Always works, no need for gas or oil.

Anything bigger, I just borrow a buddy's chainsaw, or, since I rent, call the landlord, it's really his problem.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 17, 2014)

I have the little Poulan Pro $100 job from Lowes. Had it 2 years now, and other than new chains, and a couple new bars, it has never let me down. It will sit for months at a time, and still fires right up. 

I did a little tweaking on the carb to get more performance out of it, and run a little higher oil ratio than what is recommended because of it. I run stabil in all my small engine gas, and have never had issues. 

For $100, its almost disposable, but it is doing great for now.


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 17, 2014)

like mentioned already buy ethanol free gas and run the saw till tank dry before storing


----------

